# traveling without my hedgie



## albihedgie (Mar 17, 2017)

hello, 
in a couple of weeks, i am traveling abroad for a couple of weeks. I, unfortunately, am not able to bring my hedgie:-( i have someone who will be taking care of him but I want to know if anyone has any tips on making his stay more comfortable. This is the first time I will be away from him so I'm worried he's gonna be stressed. Thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Is your hedgehog staying at your place or going to stay with the hedgie-sitter? 

If he's going to another place, don't change the bedding for at least a couple days before the move - that way he'll have stinky bedding that smells like him & home for the first couple days in the new place, which can help with the adjustment.

See if the hedgie-sitter can stick to your schedule as closely as possible for feeding, handling, etc.

If possible, have hedgie-sitter come visit at least once before your trip so you can show them how to properly pick him up, handle him, etc.

If you want, you can sleep with a few small fleece blankets, then put them in a ziplock bag so the hedgie-sitter can give him a new one once or twice a week so he still has your smell around him.

Make sure hedgie-sitter knows what are safe & unsafe treats, a list of emergency symptoms (I believe there's one in the Health FAQs/stickies), signs of a hibernation attempt & what to do for one (just in case), and your vet information in case they need to take him in.

He should do just fine.  I'm sure you'll be more stressed than he will!


----------



## albihedgie (Mar 17, 2017)

thanks! I'm bringing my hedgie to the sitters house. Shes coming over this weekend and I'm showing her my schedule. I've already started sleeping with some bedding, I just hope he doesn't get too stressed during the transition!


----------

